

Show HN: WantKeeper, An online wishlist. - joshferrara
http://wantkeeper.com
My buddy and I got tired of the hodge podge of online wishlists currently available, so we tried our hand at it.<p>Pinterest was the closest thing we'd seen to functionality that was simple and also promoted sharing, so you'll notice quite a few cues taken from Pinterest.<p>We've tried to figure out how to simplify the wishlist and gift buying process, and we'd love your opinions and thoughts!<p>http://wantkeeper.com to sign up. It's free, you only need a Facebook account.
======
joshferrara
My buddy Jon and I got tired of the hodge podge of online wishlists currently
available, so we tried our hand at it.

Pinterest was the closest thing we'd seen to functionality that was simple and
also promoted sharing, so you'll notice quite a few cues taken from Pinterest.

We've tried to figure out how to simplify the wishlist and gift buying
process, and we'd love your opinions and thoughts!

<http://wantkeeper.com> to sign up. It's free, you only need a Facebook
account.

~~~
smit
have you checked out refer.ly?

~~~
joshferrara
I assume you're talking about earning money with referral program? I hadn't
seen refer.ly, but we are using Skimlinks to perform a similar function.

